# Has anyone reupholstered their own seats?



## Evosnipe (Jul 31, 2016)

As title states, the cost for reupholstery is absolutely redonkulous, and I would like to see pictures/get info from anyone who has attempted this and succeeded. I imagine material and a sewing machine would be required, but if it was that simple wouldn't everyone do it?

I do have a $500 junker car that I have been subjecting to amateur mechanic torture, and would be more than willing to attempt this on!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's a bit like saying you only need spanners and some nuts and bolts to build an engine. 

No doubt you can do it but how shit it looks depends on your core talent.


----------



## Evosnipe (Jul 31, 2016)

well, unless im some kind of seamstress savant, I doubt I have the "core talent" lol. I might give this a shot on the old crapwagon, do you have any pics of your upholstery?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

My interior is from an R34


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

If you by decent replacement seat covers it's do-able but they aren't cheap..

If you're trying to make covers from scratch then good luck!.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

what car is it for?

as an example the seats in the R33 GTR are foam injected so the material is acutal stuck to the foam, to reupholster thouse you need to strip it to the frame and build the foam from scratch before applying cloth.

some seats you can buy replacement covers for and just swap.


----------

